# Want to Buy Left Hand Bow - Suggestions



## Big Boggy Wader (Sep 13, 2005)

I am a freak. I am right handed, but left eyed. To be used for deer and hogs. Retiring my old Browning Ballistic Mirage. Looking for something with more left off. PSE Brute or something along those lines. Would rather buy used. Thanks in advance. :texasflag


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

There are alot of great bows out there. My only advice to you is go out and play with as many bows as you possibly can to see what you like. Everyone is differant in their likes and wants. Me personally like the Bowtech line of bows but I know the Mathews bows are great bows too. I am a freak myself, I am right handed and left eyed dominate but shoot guns left handed and everything else right handed. So go finger some bows and let use know what you buy.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

ya i'm a freak too but i've shot right handed so long that it wouldn't do me any good to switch now. On a gun I compensate by using a scope and my bow is sighted in just for me. I shot a 10pt buck at 35 yards and im accurate up to 40. The big key is practice, practice, and more practice.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My son did have a L handed Dartin, don't know if he still has it tho, will check if interested....WW


----------



## Big Boggy Wader (Sep 13, 2005)

_I shoot _a rifle and play pool left handed. Batted right handed in baseball and do everything else right handed.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm a natural southpaw and shoot a left handed bow. Started off with Fred Bear lights out - great bow for the money. Then I switched to the Bowtech assassin last year, and I like it as well. Many good brands out there, just shot as many as you can and see which one you like!


----------



## Dirty-D (Oct 9, 2012)

I am left handed. And i love my pse's always been good bows. Also mathews has some left handed models.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I am also an ambidextrous freak. I play sports right handed, shoot pool left handed, shoot bow left handed, and shoot gun right handed. 

Personally I have a Bowtech. You need to do as others have suggested and go to some shops and get a feel for several bows.


----------



## YunGun (Jun 14, 2010)

Go to Cabelas, and shoot every bow in there.
My buddy walked in dead set on a PSE Bow Madness.
Walked out with a Diamond Outlaw 

Tyler
P.S. I shoot a Diamond Fugitive, speed kills :dance:


----------

